
AI Is Coming for Your Favorite Menial Tasks - ForHackernews
https://www.theatlantic.com/ideas/archive/2019/09/artificial-intelligence-will-make-your-job-even-harder/597625/
======
seren
I can see how it could be overwhelming in case of AI used for medical
recommendation. Instead, of reviewing standard cases every day with a few
harder ones, a radiologist/surgeon would only have to analyze complex cases,
which will be likely more mentally taxing, and ultimately could lead to worse
outcome for the patient.

